# My dog suddenly started hating me...



## Jallopi (Dec 2, 2012)

For my whole life I've had this innate trait about me that makes animals and small children take an immediate liking to me. I've had it for as long as I remember, but now, for the first time something is wrong.

Last year (a few days ago marked exactly one year ago), my mother and my brother's girlfriend went and picked up an 11-week old welsh corgi from his owner on a farm in Long Island. Upon returning home from work, I met the little guy, and he immediately loved me more than anyone else.

He loved me, and I loved him. I took care of him and played with him whenever I could (although college classes and seeing my girlfriend sometimes made this difficult). He used to get excited to see me every time I'd come home. After I came home from the hospital after having surgery, he would jump on my bed and cuddle up next to me, refusing to leave if anyone tried to get him to.

Then one day, about mid-September, he started being cold to me. He wouldn't let me pet him, and he would walk the other way if I came near him. He would growl at me if I tried to get near him. He didn't act like this toward anyone else; just me. But then he started doing the same thing to my girlfriend. He used to love her, and be obsessed with her when she was around, but he started being just as cold to me. I've tried being even nicer to him than I had been, nothing changed. I tried ignoring him for a while, nothing changed.

Can someone please help me? This has made the last two and a half months lousy for me. I've been stressed from school and medical problems, and the last thing I need is feeling depressed all the time because my dog hates me. 

Also, don't suggest that dogs sense bad or whatever. My girlfriend has a few dogs, all of whom love me and still love me.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

How do you treat him in general? How do you train him? What's your daily schedule like with him? 

Also, any behavior changes like this are best to have checked at a vet. Ask for a thyroid check, too because that can alter behavior.


----------



## MaeganC (Dec 2, 2012)

A health issue could cause this issue. Have you changed anything since September? moved? new animal ect...


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Pain can also make a dog snarky. If he thinks you're going to pet him in a sensitive area, he'll try to back you off. Q: how much time have you spent actually living in the same house with him? If you've only been home occasionally, you may not be as bonded as you think. Dogs can go through fear periods as they grow up and if not socialized through them, they can develop fear issues around people they're not around a lot. He could also be guarding something. Describe some situations in which he growled.


----------



## Jenness (May 7, 2012)

You mentioned that your girlfriend has dogs. Could it be he's getting put off by their scent on you? Not sure if that's actually plausible. Winniec brought up some good points. My dog Bella is one now. When she was a pup she loved everyone she met, but now that she's maturing she is very standoffish around new people sometimes, especially men. So if you haven't been around for a while that might have something to do with it.


----------



## Jallopi (Dec 2, 2012)

To answer some of the above questions:

1. In general, I always act excited to see him, kinda doing a little bit of the baby talk to him. I only really get to see him in the afternoon, but I briefly see him in the morning and end up having to lock his crate (I proposed this might have something to do with it, but my dad firmly disagrees).

2. Nothing has changed; same house, no more pets, nothing.

3. I've lived in the same house as him for a whole year. The growling is sometimes just when he sees me, no matter how far away I'm standing. He usually ends up growling more intensely if I get closer to him. Near the beginning of the problem I made the mistake of getting down to his level, and he bit my nose. He does it more often when my parents are around, kind of hiding behind them and growling at me.

4. My mom suggested the scent thing, but that can't be it. I started dating my girlfriend about a week after I got him, and I've been going to her house regularly since about two weeks into our relationship. I would think he'd have been bothered sooner than that.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Sounds to me like there could be a medical issue.. I'd be putting a call into the vet.. If all tests come back clear, it could be that she has hit a teenage phase and is challenging authority. Time to step up the consistency of training and/or employ the assistance of a trainer/behaviorist if necessary.. Good luck.....


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

1. At about 10 mos, dog mature and get more independent, losing their puppy license. But this usually is an inter-dog issue.
2. Have you ever gotten in his face before? This sounds like it may have been one of the triggers. And, if he bit you, he may have decided that he's scared of you.
3. If it is fear, try treating him like you are a stranger. Come into the house and ignore, don't look at him or react. 
4. But you may ask everyone else in the house to hug you, as if you've been gone for months. Try these for a week. 
5. If things aren't getting worse, then 'hide' a bowl with small treats near the door, and when you enter, toss a treat to him, but toss it over his head. Do this 3 - 5 times. Don't stare at him. Try to ignore him if possible. 
6. If he doesn't take the treats, then stop and try again the next day. If he takes the treats with no issue, then toss 3 - 5 treats in front of him. If he looks at you expectantly, then Stop.... repeating the next day.
7. Next day, If he took the treats, toss two over his head behind him, then two in front of him.
8. Then, sit in a chair with your hand open and a treat in it, and talk to someone. Do not interact with the dog at all, just let him sniff or take the treat, or lick you. Put another treat in your hand after he takes the first. Then, after he takes the second treat, make a point of putting nothing in your hand, and leave it open. 
9. If he comes to sniff and looks at you, then you can look back at him, and say "hello". If he nuzzles your hand, then you can scratch under his jaw, giving him a treat with the other hand, if he accepts. I think you'll be OK.

I think the issue is that you might have gotten in his face... and scared him, maybe he growled and you didn't back off, but he nipped you... So, now you need to reestablish the relationship... let us know.


----------

